# Comfort & Sound Pack



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi

Would appreciate if any member could advise if a TT can be ordered with just the comfort and sound pack, or must it be ordered in combination with the technology pack.

Thanks


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Alan, Comfort & Sound pack can definitely be ordered on its own and in my view is well worth considering for the B&O
sound system as well as the climate control. Not a fan of the Tech pack and personally would not recommend it unless you must have Sat Nav or are very 'tech' minded.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Arbalest said:


> Alan, Comfort & Sound pack can definitely be ordered on its own and in my view is well worth considering for the B&O
> sound system as well as the climate control. Not a fan of the Tech pack and personally would not recommend it unless you must have Sat Nav or are very 'tech' minded.


Brilliant, thanks for the info- the answer I was hoping for. I agree that the package is worth considering I am also not a fan of the tech pack.

Thank you


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Comfort and sound pack only here..... and a smartphone


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Same here. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Comfort and Sound pack with the B&O is definitely worth having IMO
I also have the tech pack which is great if an expensive option. Its tethered to my phone and does pretty much everything except Streetview which seems to need a data sim


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah the tech pack is great!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, well, if you can configure it as such on the audi configurator (which I believe you can), then you can order that configuration


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

deeve said:


> ...except Streetview which seems to need a data sim


Nope. SV works perfectly fine through tethering - data is data! You have to zoom below 30m and do it in a streetview available area. Should work no problem.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > ...except Streetview which seems to need a data sim
> ...


Trying telling that to my iPhone 4 :? 
With a sim, no problem.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The Tech and Sound Pack are both good, the B&O is much better than the Bose.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

deeve said:


> Trying telling that to my iPhone 4 :?
> With a sim, no problem.


Well that doesn't make any sense. What sort of error, if any, are you getting? Perhaps there's just a long delay as the system loads through what is, at best, a 3G connection? Should still be more than sufficient for street view! Very strange.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all,
How do i tether my TT to my iPhone 6 to enable use of Audi connect/ Google sat nav etc?
I was using a prepaid data sim but it has expired and I hardly used any data.
Don't see the point in paying for data when I can use my phones data, but I didn't think you could do this with iPhones?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out this thread. 
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1142802
As my post, I cant get data, ie, Google earth, news etc, and a load of stuff I dont need, But I did try a data sim and everything popped up without a problem.


----------

